# My laptops date/time reset every time i shut it off



## SYLrules88 (Oct 4, 2010)

ive made it a habit to shut off my laptop every night though im not sure its 100% necessary, but it does get pretty hot to the touch so i figure it needs a break. anyways, for a few months now, whenever i first turn it on for the day, the date always reads feb 28 2007 11 pm. i bought this thing in september 07 so im guessing that date is when it was made or something.

i cant remember if ive reformatted my HD since this has started happening. that always seems to fix weird little things like this but its an incredible pain in the ass and id like to avoid it if i can. i defrag 2-3 times a month and my AVG antivirus software is always active and up to date.

anything i can do to fix this that doesnt include wiping my hard drive clean?


----------



## Adam (Oct 4, 2010)

SYLrules88 said:


> ive made it a habit to shut off my laptop every night though im not sure its 100% necessary, but it does get pretty hot to the touch so i figure it needs a break. anyways, for a few months now, whenever i first turn it on for the day, the date always reads feb 28 2007 11 pm. i bought this thing in september 07 so im guessing that date is when it was made or something.
> 
> i cant remember if ive reformatted my HD since this has started happening. that always seems to fix weird little things like this but its an incredible pain in the ass and id like to avoid it if i can. i defrag 2-3 times a month and my AVG antivirus software is always active and up to date.
> 
> anything i can do to fix this that doesnt include wiping my hard drive clean?



Replace the BIOS battery.


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 4, 2010)

Adam said:


> Replace the BIOS battery.



^^^ This. Its usually accessible via one of the removable panels where one would add more memory or another HDD. 

Most likely its a CR2032 - small silver disc (like a larger, flat watch battery) about the size of a quarter.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yep, it's a dead CMOS battery. 


Rev.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Oct 5, 2010)

wow badass i never even thought to check such a thing. will do tomorrow. thanks guys!


----------

